

Feedback on new Fantasy Football Social Community - esinger

My name is Evan, and I am the original founder of Pigskin Boss - fantasy football's first true social community. We just launched 4-5 weeks ago at the start of the football season, and was hoping to get your guys' feedback and thoughts about what we've built thus far.<p>We're currently building an automatic team import so all you have to do is provide your ESPN or Yahoo! login and it automatically pulls your roster from that site - something we're excited for.<p>I look forward to your thoughts!
======
joefarish
Should I Make this trade

Is it possible to see the Full Rosters of the teams invovled? For example, if
someone has Romo as a QB2 then Romo +CJ2K for Lynch becomes a good trade.

~~~
esinger
Yes, you can actually click on their username and it takes you to their office
which shows their full roster. We're currently working on adding a link on the
poll to make it easy that says "See full roster". Thanks!

------
esinger
Go to www.pigskinboss.com to test it out.

